# It's about time I adventured into brewed coffee



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As the title says I'm trying to decide what to buy to complement my FP, moka pot and 1 cup Bodum pourover thing I've been thinking either an Aeropress or one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VDD-02B-Drip-Decanter/dp/B00755F9Z4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Any advice or alternative suggestions gratefully accepted the budget is around £20 including shipping ( I need to make an order with Cream Supplies so I'd get the Aeropress from them).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That looks a good buy Charlie. The only things in addition will be a supply of filter papers and a pour over kettle (you may already have). I started out playing with V60 gear and have not really sussed it out yet as I a waiting for my Hausgrind to turn up to save mucking on with the grinders espresso settings all the time.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would go Aero. Pour over will require a dedicated kettle breaking the budget


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got an unused olive oil can I could use to start with, I've got the review Hausgrind arriving sometime this week and my Zassenhaus as well. If I decide I like ti I can always buy a proper pouring kettle later on, I got seduced by a brass Goldfinger so budget for the kettle has gone lol.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My go to brewed cup at home is a plastic v60-01.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally, I'd go for a V60. You can always pick up a Hario jug later if you're budget is tight.

http://coffeesmiths.co.uk/shop/by-category/coffee-making/pour-over/

Free postage on order £20 and over.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd go with a plastic v60 - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/brewing-equipment-v60/products/hario-v60-coffee-dripper-02-transparent-plastic

And cheap pouring kettle - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/brewing-equipment-kettles/products/tiamo-pour-over-kettle-600ml


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry missed the £20 inc shipping bit!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well if on Amazon and prime eligible I get the free postage. When I saw that Hario Drip Decanter I thought it looked nice and simple and kind of like a V60, how much faff is an aeropress in terms of cleaning it compared to the Hario drip pot.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

AeroPress is easier


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

No pouring kettle required!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well if on Amazon and prime eligible I get the free postage. When I saw that Hario Drip Decanter I thought it looked nice and simple and kind of like a V60, how much faff is an aeropress in terms of cleaning it compared to the Hario drip pot.


Aeropress and V60 are very different - V60 is capable of much more subtlety if that appeals.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Aeropress and V60 are very different - V60 is capable of much more subtlety if that appeals.


I don't know about that, I mean the Aeropress can be used in so many ways (drip, drip & steep, steep) & give a range of profiles, rather than simply extracting more/less. I've had some very delicate cups, with good clarity from it, you can play with body...though I do find a lot of recipes give too 'sturdy' a cup for my taste. Either that or the V60 can give great cups, but for ~£20 budget I'd go for the Aeropress, it can be a very consistent brewer & most anything that comes out, with just a little care, is at least drinkable.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok thats the votes for the Aeropress now please try and inform me about the Hario drip decanter as for some reason the look of it appeals to me. Patrick I don't know if the idea of subtlety appeals to me as I know sod all about brewed really.I'm hoping to pick a few brains about the subject on Friday.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, Charlie - you're welcome to come over - I'll brew up some V60 and Areopress for you and you can see what they taste like.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Charlie, after a few weeks you may want to give a metal filter a go in aeropress.

Either able fine or even finer kaffeologie s-filter.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank's Patrick will talk to you about on Friday as not sure exactly when I'll be able to drive again after the surgery on Sunday.


----------

